# My new doggie



## foofighter (Dec 19, 2008)

Been wanting and lusting since I got my FP7 and then the opportunity came and I jumped.










MOst Cockpit: stem, Jaugar CF bar, Leopard saddle
Campy Super Record 11
Speedplay with Ti spindle conversion
DT Swiss Tricon 1450 hoops
Schwalbe Ultremo R.1 700x25

Weighed in at 16.36lbs with all the above and sensors for my Garmin









Cant wait to get this baby out on the road tomorrow.


----------



## rhauft (Aug 8, 2006)

Nice build foo, you're going to love it! I'll be on mine tomorrow too.


----------



## kbwh (May 28, 2010)

Very stylish colour combo on that frame. Congrats, foo.


----------



## foofighter (Dec 19, 2008)

thx guys black and white is pretty easy to work with


----------



## enzo269 (May 25, 2009)

Very very nice Foo... Enjoy your new ride.. It is an amazing ride..


----------



## arcustic (Mar 17, 2010)

Congrats Foo. Enjoy your new ride.


----------



## foofighter (Dec 19, 2008)

thanks guys took her out on the maiden ride on saturday and this thing wants to go fast on the flat or on the climbs. Love this bike


----------



## BunnV (Sep 7, 2005)

Proper Dog FF. Had it on a scale yet?


----------



## foofighter (Dec 19, 2008)

no not yet,  i really need to invest in a scale though


----------



## rhauft (Aug 8, 2006)

BunnV said:


> Proper Dog FF. Had it on a scale yet?


Don't you know it's not polite to ask a lady her weight? Even if that lady is a dog...


----------



## foofighter (Dec 19, 2008)

an Italian lady at that


----------



## vladvm (May 4, 2010)

looks like chinarello j/k...


----------



## foofighter (Dec 19, 2008)

haha vladvm  

i'm sure it's mental but i'm definitely riding better...well i have a lot lighter wheelset than the FP7 this go around so that helps


----------



## colnagorapid (Sep 17, 2010)

nice bike, nice choice going with campy, suits the bike better, I am still in the process of building my paris, just missing the gruppo cant wait to get on it


----------



## foofighter (Dec 19, 2008)

took the dog out for a run today on my lunch break. WOW man riding on the trail headed out towards the bay had some decent on shore breeze but on the ride back I was hauling some serious arse. It's as if the bike wanted to keep going faster. The harder I pushed the better it felt. I was cruising along at 20 and another rider passed me on my left...well i had the legs today and the dog wanted to run. I put the gas on and caught up to him with enough gap that I wasnt benefiting from the draft and paced him. After a few miles he relented  and we chatted and complimented me on how good the bike looks  made my day.

Oh I got a scale today and weighed the Italian. Fully loaded with bottle cages, speedplay pedals, cadence sensor etc. 16.36 lbs. Respectable in my book.


----------



## joep721 (May 4, 2009)

Foo, dude now I have to live vicariously through you and your sweet dogma. Beautiful bike my friend. Have fun and enjoy the ride - I think you are already having fun!  

Joe


----------



## Clanky44 (Apr 6, 2011)

foofighter said:


> took the dog out for a run today on my lunch break. WOW man riding on the trail headed out towards the bay had some decent on shore breeze but on the ride back I was hauling some serious arse. It's as if the bike wanted to keep going faster. The harder I pushed the better it felt. I was cruising along at 20 and another rider passed me on my left...well i had the legs today and the dog wanted to run. I put the gas on and caught up to him with enough gap that I wasnt benefiting from the draft and paced him. After a few miles he relented  and we chatted and complimented me on how good the bike looks  made my day.
> 
> Oh I got a scale today and weighed the Italian. Fully loaded with bottle cages, speedplay pedals, cadence sensor etc. 16.36 lbs. Respectable in my book.



Stunning ride foofighter!! :thumbsup: 

I'm envious of your weather, forecast around my parts is for flurries for the next 4 days!  To give you some perspective on the weight, my quattro 57.5 fully loaded with LOOK pedals and with bottle cages came out to 18.2 lbs.


----------



## foofighter (Dec 19, 2008)

thanks Joep721: for a long time i've lived vicariously through other dogma owners on this board so as they say "every dog has it's day"  let's hope yours is soon!

Clanky44: I totally am lucky to live in socal, today on my ride bike home i registered 96 degrees on the tarmac so it was a bit warm. Once again the dog didnt disappoint, I climb this hill that I gauge myself on fitness etc and last year i struggled to maintain 6mph up that thing today...a tad over 9mph i'll attribute a portion of it to the bike and the rest on me losing 28lbs 

And as i mentioned i really think these pinarellos have some heft on them only for better handling...so i'm perfectly okay with it. Although i've been eyeballing some lighter skewers LOL


----------

